

Show HN: Disco – Easy GitHub Browsing - cjwoodward

Disco is tiny app I built over the weekend to try and make browsing git better.<p>Inspired heavily by Tower, it also adds pull request integration and is run in the browser. It&#x27;s only for public repositories.<p>Checkout:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;disco.88cartell.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;rails&#x2F;rails<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;disco.88cartell.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;emberjs&#x2F;ember.js<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;disco.88cartell.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;angular&#x2F;angular.js
======
tilt
Clickables

[http://disco.88cartell.com/#/rails/rails](http://disco.88cartell.com/#/rails/rails)

[http://disco.88cartell.com/#/emberjs/ember.js](http://disco.88cartell.com/#/emberjs/ember.js)

[http://disco.88cartell.com/#/angular/angular.js](http://disco.88cartell.com/#/angular/angular.js)

------
IbJacked
It'd be cool if it could store the repo's files in localstorage so I could
load it up before I get on a plane, or if I'm saving battery life by disabling
the radios. Perhaps a totally different use case than your target audience, I
don't know.

There's an iOS App named NapCat that will pull down repos so you can browse
the code at your leisure. Doesn't let you view commits and the file diffs,
like you can with Disco.

In my mind: Disco for keeping up with what's happening and what files they
happened to; NapCat for reading source for those times when the pleasure of a
little light reading is in order :)

~~~
ayrx
> It'd be cool if it could store the repo's files in localstorage so I could
> load it up before I get on a plane, or if I'm saving battery life by
> disabling the radios. Perhaps a totally different use case than your target
> audience, I don't know.

`git clone`?

------
thejosh
Can see the inspiration from the git gui clients (you said Tower, which is
probably the same as git-cola), which is fantastic.

This looks great.

edit.

If there is no master, and only one branch, is it possible to go to that
branch?

Is it also possible to hide merges?

Is it also opensource?

~~~
cjwoodward
Hi, it is open source.

[https://github.com/carlwoodward/disco](https://github.com/carlwoodward/disco)

------
shk
I like the interface. Couple things, * add browsing by arrow keys (down for
going to next commit etc.) * Clicking on the modified file took me to github,
I expected it to drop down like clicking on the black arrow. Better provide a
separate link to take the user to github imo.

------
imslavko
Looks like you are fetching only first 25 branches or so? The project I work
on has a lot of unmerged branches (some of them are old experiments nobody
deletes) and `master` is not even in the list :)

------
cvan
Nice concept :) Agree with shk re: keyboard navigation. Also, images don't
seem to be working in diffs.

------
stefanooldeman
just fyi, there is an open source projects called disco:
[https://github.com/discoproject/disco/](https://github.com/discoproject/disco/)
[http://disco.88cartell.com/#/discoproject/disco](http://disco.88cartell.com/#/discoproject/disco)

